# Trying to install 9.1-RELEASE but it always hangs on boot



## hegira (Aug 24, 2013)

Have been using Linux for a while now and wanted to try something new. So I am totally new to freebsd FreeBSD.

Trying to install 9.1-RELESAE on a ThinkPad L421, and I have two questions:


 When prompted to choose a hostname, I thought I could just choose any name I want (since I am not on a network), which I have seen suggested on this forum in more than one thread (I also saw someone say they just choose: anyname.local), anyway, after the installation, it hangs and says: 


```
hegira ntpd_initrest[746] : host name not found: 2. freebsd.pool.ntp.org
```

 When asked to configure IPv6, I go for the SLAAC option (automatic configuration option), but then in the field labelled "search", I am not sure exactly what to type in? (in the manual it says: example.com, does this mean I should type in any address? Like google.com?)


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2013)

hegira said:
			
		

> When prompted to choose a hostname, I thought I could just choose any name I want (since I am not on a network), which I have seen suggested on this forum in more than one thread (I also saw someone say they just choose: anyname.local), anyway, after the installation, it hangs and says:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



You can choose any host name you want.  The error is saying it can't find freebsd.pool.ntp.org.  Use a different NTP source.


----------



## hegira (Aug 24, 2013)

I found what the problem was -- I think I did anyway. I just noticed my wireless antenna is not working, so the computer was not online during the installation. Would that not be the cause of both problems in my previous questions?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2013)

No:

```
% ping freebsd.pool.ntp.org
ping: cannot resolve freebsd.pool.ntp.org: Unknown host
```

Incidentally, putting multiple different questions into a thread usually does not get good answers.  And the title is misleading, the system does not hang, if you wait thirty seconds it will continue.  The IPv6 question is unrelated.


----------



## hegira (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh. OK, but it never gets to a login screen. If I wait 30 seconds, it just spits out that same line that I gave you above, over and over.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 24, 2013)

Press ctrl-C.  After it boots, fix the problem, editing /etc/ntp.conf and replacing it with an NTP server that can be resolved.


----------



## J65nko (Aug 25, 2013)

You can use [0-3]pool.ntp.org. See the example at http://www.pool.ntp.org/en/use.html.

You first test the first one:

```
[cmd=#]dig 0.pool.ntp.org[/cmd]
dig 0.pool.ntp.org

; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P4 <<>> 0.pool.ntp.org
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 32965
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 4, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;0.pool.ntp.org.                        IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
0.pool.ntp.org.         88      IN      A       87.106.8.228
0.pool.ntp.org.         88      IN      A       192.53.103.108
0.pool.ntp.org.         88      IN      A       77.246.126.132
0.pool.ntp.org.         88      IN      A       212.18.3.18

;; Query time: 3 msec
;; SERVER: [highlight]213.133.98.98#53(213.133.98.98)[/highlight]
;; WHEN: Sun Aug 25 01:24:00 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 96
```
The SERVER should be one that is being mentioned in /etc/resolv.conf 

```
[cmd=#]cat /etc/resolv.conf[/cmd]
[snip]
nameserver 213.133.98.98
nameserver 213.133.99.99
nameserver 213.133.100.100
```

You can test them all with:

```
[cmd=#]sh[/cmd]
[cmd=#]for NR in 0 1 2 3 ; do dig  ${NR}.pool.ntp.org ; done[/cmd]
[snip]
; <<>> DiG 9.8.3-P4 <<>> 3.pool.ntp.org
;; global options: +cmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 37746
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 4, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;3.pool.ntp.org.                        IN      A

;; ANSWER SECTION:
3.pool.ntp.org.         150     IN      A       85.10.246.229
3.pool.ntp.org.         150     IN      A       178.238.224.71
3.pool.ntp.org.         150     IN      A       83.137.98.96
3.pool.ntp.org.         150     IN      A       88.198.230.201

;; Query time: 270 msec
;; SERVER: 213.133.98.98#53(213.133.98.98)
;; WHEN: Sun Aug 25 01:20:50 2013
;; MSG SIZE  rcvd: 96
```


----------

